# LIBRE LINK early removal



## Djbear (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi, would anyone be able to advise if a libre link can be removed before the 2 week period. Asking for my newly diagnosed (April) 10yr old who is type 1. Thanks. Our first time using one today but my daughters changed her mind on having it now. Thanks.


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 25, 2022)

If its the first day i'd see if you can suggest she gives it another few days to see how it goes first, or talking through what she doesnt like about it. They really are such a useful tool and great when you're used to it. If she really wants to stop using it though you can just peel it off. Easiest after a shower or bath.


----------



## Djbear (Oct 25, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> If its the first day i'd see if you can suggest she gives it another few days to see how it goes first, or talking through what she doesnt like about it. They really are such a useful tool and great when you're used to it. If she really wants to stop using it though you can just peel it off. Easiest after a shower or bath.


Thanks for your comment. Yes I’ve been talking through it with her so we will give it some more time. Thankyou.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 25, 2022)

I hope that things settle for your daughter @Djbear 

As @Lucyr says the sensors are very helpful.
It enables you to monitor her levels during the night without having to do a finger prick on her. 
it is also great when doing sport being able to see your levels quickly.

Was she able to identify what it is about the sensor that she doesn’t like.  Has she had any comments about it at school? Is there an issue around games lessons? 

If she really doesn’t want to wear a sensor it may be better to wait, as eventually she will definitely benefit from using these, and you don’t want her to develop any additional angst around them.  

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## SunflowerMama (Oct 28, 2022)

I have seen, in the school I work in, a little girl with colorful stickers that fit around thw libre to give it personality... In case having people see it is part of her issue. 

My son is 14 and just diagnosed in August, he didn't like people seeing it at first.


----------

